# Coffee Wood



## sweet chops bbq (Apr 5, 2010)

Im sure somebody on here has smoked with this. I ran across some Coffee wood at a local bbq grill/ smoker store. What does it taste like?Bitter, sweet. What meat do you smoke with it? The salesman didnt have much info on it.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought at least 1 person would have come across it??????


----------



## fire it up (Apr 5, 2010)

Gotta give the post some time for folks to get on the site and read it.

Never came across any coffee wood, sounds interesting.
What I like to do when I test new wood out for flavor is do a chuckie with a basic salt, pepper and garlic seasoning so I can get a good taste of the wood flavor.
Most recent was to test tobasco wood.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Apr 5, 2010)

and how was that?


----------



## coyote (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-C...Categories.bok

I have not used it. I have plenty of other stuff to keep me busy for now.
But it sounds interesting for sure. and since I love coffee, may have to give it a shot.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 5, 2010)

Now I have never heard of it but I'm kinda in a box down here. But the store right down the road has alot of differant woods but not coffee. It better be really good if they want that much money for t too.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Apr 7, 2010)

I didnt receive the resonse I figured I would, so I will bight the bullet and get some. Full report to follow. I think I will try the chuckie, or a tri tip. Stay tunned.....


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 7, 2010)

MMMMM Coffee Chuckie. I mean Yuck! I hate coffee but it might be good for smoking with. There were some really idiot kids at my highschool that use to smoke coffee maybe you could add coffee to your smoker like wood chips. haha I dare you to try it.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha! I think we went to the same school...lol  I will stick to the coffee wood. Curiosity has got the best of me


----------



## garyt (Apr 7, 2010)

Why, there is apple and cherry, I use apple and oak mostly, yes coffee is a cherry but if it was really great everyone would know about it cause like you said someone would have tried it, for me I guess I am too old, cheap and experienced, and I guess that last word means old


----------



## one lucky dogg (Oct 14, 2012)

I just ran across this forum today. I don't know if it is still active or if many read it. I am from Florida but have lived in Costa Rica for 6 years now. As most know, Costa Rica has some of the finest coffee in the world. I noticed that a lot of bar b que places cook with coffee wood, which is outstanding. So, I tried the wood and chips myself. It truly put a great flavor and color on your meats like no other. So, I decided with help of a friend to start exporting coffee wood for those who are interested. P.m. Me if you are interested.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 14, 2012)

I see this is your first post - please go by our Roll Call and introduce your self so we can give you a proper welcome


----------



## tiweg (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, are you exporting?  WE love Coffee Wood and cannot find it anywhere!!!!!  Please let me know.... do you have a website?


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 5, 2014)

That sounds delicious and delightful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 5, 2014)

tiweg said:


> Hey, are you exporting?  WE love Coffee Wood and cannot find it anywhere!!!!!  Please let me know.... do you have a website?


 The coffee wood guy has only the one post and it was made well over a year ago so I don't think he's been back here very much.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 20, 2014)

I live next to a coffee farm and they just last week pruned half of their coffee trees. There is thousands of coffee trees cut and laying on the ground! I went down the other day and grabbed 30 for myself. The trees where about five years old and are about two inches in diameter at the base.

I also have access to ohia wood, common guava and waiwi (strawberry guava). I usually smoke with ohia wood because I have so much of it.

Let me know if you are interested in a box of Hawaiian smoke wood...


----------



## radio (Feb 21, 2014)

Never tried coffee wood, but if any of you ever get the chance at some Manzanita, snag it!  Awesome smoking wood!!!  It is very dense and burns very hot, so close the inlet more than usual.  Mild, but very delicious flavor


----------



## hickorybutt (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd love to hear from anyone who has used coffee wood.  I have a buddy who is really into coffee, and we are talking about experimenting with different coffee flavors with BBQ.  Maybe making a rib rub that has a little ground coffee in it, or also making an espresso BBQ sauce.  Smoking with coffee wood would add another dimension.

I believe there are plenty of Kentucky Coffee trees around where I live, so I'm sure I could find some scrap wood from a lumber shop maybe.  Not sure if this is the same type of wood as a traditional coffee tree, but worth the try.

And I'm not quite sure this coffee-themed BBQ will turn out to be that good either, just a fun experiment.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are going to make a coffee bbq rub make sure you use instant coffee to make it! Do not use coffee grounds.

As a professional chef if you plan to leave coffee in the finished product you must use some kind of instant coffee. I actually have some coffee bbq rub that a friend made but haven't tried yet.

Also, coffee is not related to a cherry tree. It's actually closely related to a gardenia plant (so I've heard); if you've ever driven thru a coffee farm when the trees are in full bloom the smell is AMAZING!!!


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 21, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> If you are going to make a coffee bbq rub make sure you use instant coffee to make it! Do not use coffee grounds.
> 
> As a professional chef if you plan to leave coffee in the finished product you must use some kind of instant coffee. I actually have some coffee bbq rub that a friend made but haven't tried yet.
> 
> Also, coffee is not related to a cherry tree. It's actually closely related to a gardenia plant (so I've heard); if you've ever driven thru a coffee farm when the trees are in full bloom the smell is AMAZING!!!



I was curious why you suggest not using coffee grounds?  The other day I made brisket with a coffee rub and used a keurig k- cup because its all I had.  It turned out great, but then again those might be just like instant coffee.  Thanks!


----------



## waustad (Sep 9, 2014)

Coffee wood is used for rotisserie chickens all of the time in Costa Rica. It isn't the most pungent flavor you'll ever find but I've found it quite pleasant. For years, whenever I got to San Jose, one of my first actions was going to a chicken place near the SE corner of Avenida 2 and Calle 7 for this delightful product.


----------



## one lucky dogg (Oct 24, 2014)

We are in Costa Rica and we export to the U.S. And have distributors in Florida and Texas of lump and chips of  Costa Rican coffee wood. We also export macadamia wood and shells, mango wood and guava woods. All excellent for smoking. Create your own blend. Pm me for the info.


----------



## dcarch (Oct 24, 2014)

Coffee farming does use insect sprays.

dcarch


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Nov 1, 2014)

Not all farms do. Most farms do not as it will add a chemical taste to the coffee. If they do, it is usually some kind of all natural spray. I love coffee and consider myself to be a connisseur. Ive learned how to roast coffee and even spent a couple days on a farm in colombia.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 7, 2014)

dcarch said:


> Coffee farming does use insect sprays.
> 
> dcarch



I drive thru a 27 acre coffee farm everyday. I think they spray something about every six months for bugs. It's more of a misting powder they shoot out... Thumbs Up

I'm watching them closely this year because in February most farms here trim their trees and I can load up on coffee wood for free! It's not my favorite smoke wood but the price is right... I also have tons of guava on my property.

I also know of an organic coffee farm and they take all of the fish carcasses from my part time job and use that as a natural fertilizer. I'll ask them next time I see them if I can get some wood from them this year.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 7, 2014)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> Not all farms do. Most farms do not as it will add a chemical taste to the coffee. If they do, it is usually some kind of all natural spray. I love coffee and consider myself to be a connisseur. Ive learned how to roast coffee and even spent a couple days on a farm in colombia.



I don't know what they do spray? Fertilizer? Anyway they use insect traps as well...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 7, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 8, 2014)

One Lucky Dogg said:


> We are in Costa Rica and we export to the U.S. And have distributors in Florida and Texas of lump and chips of  Costa Rican coffee wood. We also export macadamia wood and shells, mango wood and guava woods. All excellent for smoking. Create your own blend. Pm me for the info.



Let's see front left: kiawe (Hawaiian mesquite); middle front: mango; front right: mesquite; back right: ohia; and back left guava.  Not shown coffee and avocado wood! Thanks for the offer but I'm covered!!! ;)













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 8, 2014


----------



## one lucky dogg (Nov 14, 2014)

Where's the Macadamia Nut? Hawaii is a lot like Costa rica in many ways. Nice produce, good coffee, excellent waves and a great vacation spot. I guess we both are One Lucky Doggs.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 14, 2014)

One Lucky Dogg said:


> Where's the Macadamia Nut? Hawaii is a lot like Costa rica in many ways. Nice produce, good coffee, excellent waves and a great vacation spot. I guess we both are One Lucky Doggs.



I have my eye on a Mac nut tree! It's days are numbered...


----------



## orosiriley (Jun 27, 2016)

We live in the Orosi Valley in Costa Rica and sold our coffee from 85,000 coffee trees to Starbucks. We used this trap for the "broca" weevil that drill into the coffee bean and kills the seed. The the trap you see is a natural chemical that does nothing to the plant or wood. They use this on organic farms like Cafe Christina to control the pest.


----------



## Galen1 (Dec 30, 2018)

one lucky dogg said:


> I just ran across this forum today. I don't know if it is still active or if many read it. I am from Florida but have lived in Costa Rica for 6 years now. As most know, Costa Rica has some of the finest coffee in the world. I noticed that a lot of bar b que places cook with coffee wood, which is outstanding. So, I tried the wood and chips myself. It truly put a great flavor and color on your meats like no other. So, I decided with help of a friend to start exporting coffee wood for those who are interested. P.m. Me if you are interested.


Is there a place online that you can purchase coffee wood for smoking?


----------



## dave schiller (Dec 30, 2018)

Although the post is old, I'll add a comment about Kentucky Coffee tree.  It's fairly closely related to Honey Locust and Black Locust, all in the legume family along with Mesquite.  In historic times, the seeds were roasted, ground, and used by settlers in the Mississippi and Ohio River areas as a substitute for coffee.  It has no relation to the coffee trees of central America.  I have no idea what the quality of the smoke is with regard to meat flavor.


----------



## Monkey King Coffee (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey all.

I own a coffee farm in Hawaii. And I'd like to clear a few things up.

1) The "spray" we use is a fungus. Not a chemical. Not an insecticide. I wouldn't recommend breathing the stuff but it is otherwise harmless. It stops the coffee borer beetle from reproducing, thus knocking out the life cycle of this pest. Spraying is done a couple times each season. Fertilizer isn't needed in Hawaii. We do amend our soil with alkaline. In my case, wood ash.

2) Coffee plants need to be "stumped" occasionally -- cut at kneecap height and allowed to regrow. So a working farm usually has several tons of wood available from time to time.

The problem is:

3) Getting it to you. A USPS priority flat-rate box is the best option for small quantities, and that's $15 just for shipping. Paying a guy to cut all the sticks to length and stuff it into the flat-rate box isn't cheap, either. I would gladly sell people 5-pound flat-rate boxes of coffee wood for $10. But add in shipping and stuffing the package full of stick and we're up to around $30. And keep in mind, it's sticks. The main trunk of the plant can be quite thick. But we keep that alive for the new shoots -- most of them are an inch thick or less. 

I smoke with coffee wood all the time, and it has a nice coffee/chocolate aroma. Good color and flavor on the meat. Not super powerful. But subtle.

If someone still desperately wants some coffee wood (and I promise it is absolutely organic), they can get in touch with me here and I'll chop some for them. If we can get a LOT of people interested, I'll acquire a chipper, fill a shipping container, and send the whole thing to the mainland.


----------



## Galen1 (Apr 19, 2019)

Monkey King Coffee said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I own a coffee farm in Hawaii. And I'd like to clear a few things up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galen1 (Apr 19, 2019)

I'd be interested in a purchase of some coffee wood. I use it to smoke thick cut bacon in my Masterbuild Smoker. It comes out great! I'd need to know how much of a box I'd get for the price. Get back to me, please.


----------



## Monkey King Coffee (Apr 19, 2019)

Galen1 said:


> I'd need to know how much of a box I'd get for the price. Get back to me, please.



There are two sizes of USPS flat rate box: *12-1*/4" x *12-1*/4" x 6" or 24-1/16" x 11-7/8" x 3-1/8"

(Same volume if you do the math.)

The 24" box would take less time to fill. As for weight, it would be packed "green." There's no advantage to waiting for the wood to dry with a flat-rate box. When I smoke with coffee, I cut a piece off and toss it directly into my Cookshack.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 19, 2019)

I’ve been using a coffee/ garlic rub and it’s good stuff. I’d try some coffee wood


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 19, 2019)

Galen1 said:


> I'd be interested in a purchase of some coffee wood. I use it to smoke thick cut bacon in my Masterbuild Smoker. It comes out great! I'd need to know how much of a box I'd get for the price. Get back to me, please.


Where are u getting the coffee wood now?


----------



## Monkey King Coffee (Apr 19, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Where are u getting the coffee wood now?



From my coffee farm in Captain Cook, Hawaii.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 19, 2019)

I meant where was he getting it before going through you?


----------



## Monkey King Coffee (Apr 19, 2019)

I searched around before posting here. All I've found is a bunch of dead links.


----------



## Galen1 (Apr 20, 2019)

hickorybutt said:


> I'd love to hear from anyone who has used coffee wood.  I have a buddy who is really into coffee, and we are talking about experimenting with different coffee flavors with BBQ.  Maybe making a rib rub that has a little ground coffee in it, or also making an espresso BBQ sauce.  Smoking with coffee wood would add another dimension.
> 
> I believe there are plenty of Kentucky Coffee trees around where I live, so I'm sure I could find some scrap wood from a lumber shop maybe.  Not sure if this is the same type of wood as a traditional coffee tree, but worth the try.
> 
> And I'm not quite sure this coffee-themed BBQ will turn out to be that good either, just a fun experiment.


Good morning. I've used coffee wood to smoke thick cut bacon and it is wonderful. I've used up what I was given and would love to buy some more, but the one quote I received on this thread was for $30 for 5 lbs. of sticks. I'd love to have some, but not that much! Anyway, if you have access to coffee wood I whole-heartedly suggest you try smoking bacon! It's like eating candy!!


----------



## Galen1 (Apr 20, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Where are u getting the coffee wood now?


I was given a small amount from a friend. It was a very limited supply.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 20, 2019)

Monkey King Coffee said:


> I searched around before posting here. All I've found is a bunch of dead links.


Come on bro. Come on here just to sell your coffee wood, Get out of here with your bs. 6$ a pound for cooking wood lol


----------



## Monkey King Coffee (Apr 20, 2019)

Try rereading my original post. I don't want $6 a pound. But shipping a flat-rate USPS box from Hawaii to the mainland is $17.60. And that's far-and-away the cheapest option. If you go with FedEX, UPS or anything other than a flat-rate box, it's going to be CONSIDERABLY more.

I'm not actually IN Hawaii right now, so I have to pay someone to cut it for you. And then there's the fact that a farm in Hawaii isn't exactly cheap.

I'm selling coffee wood for $2 a pound. (Just like I said in my original post.) Everything else is shipping and labor.

If you would like FREE coffee wood, you are not just welcome but encouraged to fly there and stump a few coffee plants for me. I'll gladly trade out all the free wood you want for that. Just cut it at knee height and keep everything you cut.


----------



## 72Rover (May 22, 2020)

Just found this site after searching for coffee wood smoking...which I just saw on a cooking show on PBS.

I've been growing coffee - 2 plants - for several years, though my entire annual output won't last me more than a week or three.  Coffee processing is *a lot* or work.  Since I live in USDA Zone 8 with freezing temps in winter, the plants have to be schlepped into one of the greenhouse for winter.

Plants were ailing this fall before the transit;  I didn't recognize coffee leaf rust - which is a global pandemic for coffee growers - until it was too late.   Plants didn't survive the winter....  Don't know how I could get coffee leaf rust spores on the coast of Virginia.... The nearest trees are in Cuba.

Cut the wood up several weeks ago for a funeral pyre...but now I have a better use.  Will report back later.

Cheers


----------

